

Project Management Tool - mcdowall999

Hi Guys,<p>I don't seem to be able to login using my previous username/password combination so am forced to request this from a new account.<p>We are looking at implementing a new project management system at work and ideally would like an online based tool<p>Could anyone recommend a good tool.<p>Cheers<p>Wrigley
======
ScottWhigham
We use wrike.com and like the system. My fav is that we can assign tasks and
do other work directly through email. Just email the task and it gets added to
the queue.

<http://wrike.com/>

------
mcdowall999
Some are not too keen on Basecamp here, any other recommendations?

------
hajrice
basecamp ?

